# The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly...and more



## MT Stringer

Gotta love those spaghetti westerns.

Having never played in a band, I have a whole new appreciation for orchestra music! These people are awesome.

I think I will listen to them once more.

The Danish National Symphony Orchestra
Conductor: Sara Hicks
The "Wa-Wa" singer: Tuva Semmingsen (well known mezzo soprano)
And the violinst: Whew! :wink: @ 2:13 Gunvor Sihm

The Good, The Bad, And The Ugly





A Fistful of Dollars





For a Few Dollars More


----------



## fishingtwo

thanks
Think I will watch it a few more times


----------



## 1528mac

Wahh wahh wahh... great!

Sharing is Caring!


----------



## Garwood57

Great shows, great music!!


----------

